# TILSON HOMES ???



## Cabin-Fever76 (Sep 5, 2008)

Are there any 2coolers out there that have had TILSON build a home for you. just interested on any feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=121732&highlight=tilson

Here's a thread on Tilson.. Sounds like a good operation. Checked the Better Business Bureau on them...Satisfactory report...3 complaints in last 3 years..and that is phenomenal for something their size...and all complaints settled...Good luck


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

I live in a Tilson home. Chose them because of their experience building on black clay. So far so good going on 13 years. When they built the house I saw that the foundation was quite well engineered. Not like the ones you see in the cheap tract homes.

Prices look good but it's the insides that make things add up. The stock items were apartment grade so I would take the allowance on any item you don't like and go get your own. That's what I did plus the flooring. I did stained concrete and got my own carpet. All's good and so far am happy with my house.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Tilson is building my vacation house right now in Palacios. They just poored the slab yesterday. So far so good!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Tilson is building our home as we speak. They are about 60 percent complete.

So far, we couldn't be happier. Wonderful sales rep, a building supevisor I can call day or night. Great company.


Kelly


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I built one 13 years ago. No complaints, they have a great warrenty, and WILL take care of you. If I had to build tomorrow, they would get the job.

They give a 10 year structure warrenty. I was 9+ years in mine and I found a small spot about the size of my fist in the fir plywood rotted under the eves. I called them and 2 days later the guy comes out to check it. Told me no problem they will fix it. The next day he calls and said my house was build during a time frame when they got a bad batch of plywood. Told me all was cool and it would be fixed. Two days later a truck shows up with a load of hardy board big enough to build a house. They ripped every board off the exterior and replaced it with hardy and painted the whole house. None of this cost me a dime. I would say that is top notch customer service.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

12 years in mine, no problems & would have another built if I ever moved...


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

They don't mess around either.

First pic is on December 20th.

Next two are from January 21st.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

My parents had a Tilson home built in 1973. They are still living in it today with no problems. Never any slab problems either. Thanks - 69rrvert


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

69RRVERT said:


> Never any slab problems either. Thanks - 69rrvert


I can also attest to them pouring a h3ll of a slab.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

3 complaints in 3 years for the business they are in is pretty awesome.


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

*$$$ per sq foot*

Whats the average dollars per square foot that you all are paying for Tilson? I may be looking for a builder as well..


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Has anyone had elevated home built by Tilson?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

TunnelVision said:


> Whats the average dollars per square foot that you all are paying for Tilson? I may be looking for a builder as well..


yep me too.. starting to shop around


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Have lived in our Tilson home since 1993...very happy. Of course I wish they could take care of normal wear and tear, but other than that great. I agree with the upgrades per another poster...would've liked different fixtures, but I've replaced them little by little when I get bored with what I had, so it's something new all the time 

Good luck and enjoy your home.


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Been in ours five years. Best decision we ever made. If I built tomorrow, I wouldn't even look around. I would just go straight to their office.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Had current home built by Tilson 27 years ago, best out of 3 homes I've owned. Once you have paperwork in order these guys really get after it. Back then all consruction was by their own crews-NO SUBS, so they made up schedule and had the guys lined up one right behind the other till job was done. I wouldn't hesitate a moment to have them build for me again if all is still run the same.While most fixtures and such are builder grade, you can change out or have them leave them off and install your own.Good luck with home.-Mike


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

My Tilson turns 18 years this July. Great house, built strong. Ike took a few shingles, so insurance company replaced the original roof. House looks just like the day we moved in (of course we have now upgraded all the "Builders Grade" junk) This was our first house so can't really compare it to others but we luv it, and with the economy the way it is, will probably stay since it is almost payed off.
If I had to do it all over again I would use them, but I would not pick the builders grade junk. We had to have a 54" TDC pad for the slab. They did an awesome job, and since we are living on an old rice paddy, it was a blessing to have their engineering team design it. Solid foundation.

We dealt with the Angleton crew. The salesmans name was "Cash". Great guy...did us right for a young couple building their first home.

Good Luck...


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Nothing but great reviews on this thread.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

They are an excellent builder. If anyone is interested in a home down south PM me. One of my best friends is a sales rep for them.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great thread! I never would have known. It is important to me because I have a paid for lot that will need a retirement home built on it in a few years. 

Will they build my own floor plan? Or do I have to choose theirs?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Not trying to pile on, but if Tilson's current building practices and philosophy are the same as they were 15 yrs.ago, then thumbs up indeed. I personally did the electrical wiring on 2 Tilson homes, both for friends that were building homes near the same time. My friends being Tilson's clients were able to contract me instead of Tilson's sub, provided that all licenses, insurances and electrical warranty waivers were in place. At that time, residential wiring was my bread and butter, so I'd seen the work of many builders. I'd have to say that they built a quality product and had quality folks working for them. I believe the superintendent's name was Troy. Really a sharp, conscientious guy that made the schedule and flow of the job go very well without compromising the details. One of my friends still lives in that same Tilson home and I feel sure the other would too had his employer not moved him out of state. If I was building another new house( please no!!), I'd certainly look at Tilson.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Will they build my own floor plan? Or do I have to choose theirs?


From Tilsonhome.com --
"We've been building homes in Texas for over 75 years and have built a reputation for reliability, quality and value. With Tilson, you can choose from over 100 plans or bring us your own plan and we will build it."

We used one of their plans. We were able to alter it , and I had them add a 200 sq. ft. back porch for me.

There are options to use your own resources to save some money as well. I have a friend who is a licensed plumber who is doing our water hookup.Or, you can have them handle the whole process.

Everyday there is work going on at the house. They are very organized in regards to having the roofers come in as the framers are done. The electricians right behind the roofers, etc.

Kelly


----------



## mikanmalon (Jan 29, 2009)

*Tilson Home Corp*

Tilson built us an elevated home on the West End of Galveston Island in Terramar Beach Subdivision which is right on Galveston Bay. This was our second Tilson Home; the 1st was in San Marcos. They are an excellent builder with a great reputation. No problems at all. When IKE hit, it wiped out our ground floor with about 10 feet of water in the garage area and did some other damage inside. I called them and they were on the remodel/repair job within a couple of weeks (after the Mayor finally let us back on the Island). I did not know they would do a remodel/repair! That certainly relieved our "depression". I know they have recently opened a sales office on Galveston Island at Broadway and the Seawall. Also, you may want to look at their new web site at TilsonCoastal.com. I highly recommend this company. I can post some photos of our home next week.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Tilson has been around since I was a kid.They even had a lumber yard down the road where we lived.Tidwell Rd.With that length of time I would say they must be pretty good.


----------

